# Poor man's SeaChem EQ



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I've been playing with poor man's EQ:

3:3:1

K2SO4(Sulfur of potash)
CaSO4 (Gypsum)
MgSO4 (Epsom salt)

All ag grade stuff. All cheap.

The SeaChem Eq has some FeSO4 and MnSO4, but folks adding traces get plenty.

I suppose you can vary the Mg/Ca/K+ ratios to suit your individual tank and tap water needs also.

Realize the above forms are hydrated so when doing calculations, make sure to include that if your weights.

1/2 teaspoon of the above once a week on an 80 liter tank addresses the Ca/Mg/SO4 issue for any growth rate/plant species(yes, the wimpy plants too).

The above mix also does not stay rock like over time and you can make smaller batches as needed from stock powders.

So I know you cheap people will like this

Regards, 
Tom Barr

www.BarrReport.com


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Cheap is good. Thanks Tom  I'll have to try it when my current batch of Equilibrium runs dry ...ummm...pun intended?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I may just have to give my Equilibrium "rock" away and try this method instead. Any plans to get together with Greg and add this to his site? You could call it "Not Quite Equilibrium"  

I just looked at Greg's site and noticed he doesn't offer CaSO4, though I imagine I could purchase that at a decent hardware store or nursery. It would just be nice to get it all from one source.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Sulfur of potash(the hardest to find), gypsum and epsom salts are very very common items available locally.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

True, but it is much easier to sit in front of my computer, order the stuff, and pay for it with PayPal. 

The other option is to pack up the kid and drive the truck around (costs about as much as shipping) to find that the employee mistakenly told me over the phone they have the item when they don't.

I have everything except the gypsum


----------



## fishyface (Feb 7, 2005)

plantbrain said:


> Realize the above forms are hydrated so when doing calculations, make sure to include that if your weights.


you'll have to s'cuze my ignorance...but what exactly does this mean?? could you please explain a smidge further for me  i'd appreciate it...


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

If I'm already adding KH2PO4 and KNO3, do I need the K2SO4? How much of a demand is there for SO4?

Also, who will benefit the most from adding Seachem EQ or PMEQ? For example, my Ca is about 60ppm and Mg is about 20ppm from the tap.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

turbomkt said:


> If I'm already adding KH2PO4 and KNO3, do I need the K2SO4? How much of a demand is there for SO4?
> 
> Also, who will benefit the most from adding Seachem EQ or PMEQ? For example, my Ca is about 60ppm and Mg is about 20ppm from the tap.
> 
> ...


you do not need K2SO4 escept in rare cases, I have not found one yet using CO2, but in a few cases with non CO2 tanks, yes.

Still, I suggest adding a little SeaChem Eq just in case if you want to rule things out and the GH is a bit low.

The likelyhood that in the course of a week that a tank will use that much ca and Mg is very unlikely if not impossible.

But..........adding more will not hurt either.......then no testing is needed.....

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

MatPat said:


> True, but it is much easier to sit in front of my computer, order the stuff, and pay for it with PayPal.
> 
> The other option is to pack up the kid and drive the truck around (costs about as much as shipping) to find that the employee mistakenly told me over the phone they have the item when they don't.
> 
> I have everything except the gypsum


Lowes carries it.
I like it better than CaCl2(although it does not dissolve as fast) and it's more available for many folks.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi
Why would one need K2SO4 when there is plenty in the KNO3?



plantbrain said:


> Actually K is in sufficient amounts with out any KNO3 overdose.
> If you consider the K and N ratios as far as plants, K is in excess at 4:1 ratios to N.
> 
> You are incorrect there in most all cases. Unless over 75% of the N is coming from fish waste, K+ is always in excess when using KNO3.


 References, post #40

Thank you
Edward


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

plantbrain said:


> you do not need K2SO4 escept in rare cases, I have not found one yet using CO2, but in a few cases with non CO2 tanks, yes.
> 
> Still, I suggest adding a little SeaChem Eq just in case if you want to rule things out and the GH is a bit low.
> 
> ...


 So then I could stick with CaSO4 and MgSO4 in a 3:1 ratio. And since there is no carbonate it won't affect, KH, correct?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

turbomkt said:


> So then I could stick with CaSO4 and MgSO4 in a 3:1 ratio. And since there is no carbonate it won't affect, KH, correct?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


You got it, it only affects GH. 
K2SO4 has no impact on GH nor KH, but is added as a main constiutent in SeaChem EQ so if you want to mirror it composition, it should not be too rough.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks!

--Mike


----------



## gregwatson (May 24, 2004)

MatPat said:


> I may just have to give my Equilibrium "rock" away and try this method instead. Any plans to get together with Greg and add this to his site? You could call it "Not Quite Equilibrium"


Not quite yet <grin> ... however, I'll send a free pound of whatever formulation Tom tells me to - to anyone who subscribes to the Barr Report for the rest of the month of August and month of September ...

Just subscribe to the BarrReport at http://www.BarrReport.com and after you have subscribed, send me a PM there with your subscriber name and address ...

That's like getting the Barr Report for FREE!!!!!! Equillibrium is $8.95 plus shipping ...



> I just looked at Greg's site and noticed he doesn't offer CaSO4. It would just be nice to get it all from one source.


I have Equillibrium available ... I might add the CaSO4 in October, but right now you can get it for free simply by subscribing to the Barr Report <grin> ...

Greg


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

Hey Tom, when are you gonna come up with poor man`s Excel?


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Well, I doubt PM's Excel will occur

I think I am going to use CMS in a small amount in place of the FeSO4/MnSO4 as the CMS has more and is not detrimental if we add a little extra trace elements.

I have a CMS sitting around anyway. I figure the ETDA is better than the less available FeSO4 formulations.

Also, do not forget the Hydrated forms:

CaSO4 * 2H2O
MgSO4 *7H2O

when doing calculations.

A version of PMEQ:

40% CaSO4
35% K2SO4
20% MgSO4
5% CMS

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Tom,
is CMS the same as CSM? I'm assuming it is...


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Yep, CMS+B.

It's more plant available than the other items and in a small amount relative to the tank's Ca/Mg needs.

A little will help and not affect the tank's flourish TMG dosing etc.
And it's cheap and we have lots of it around.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I think I'd better call it something other than EQ.

"Tom's GB"? haha
GH booster => GB for short

Greg said he has everything for this already so he can send it out asap. 

I figure this, KNO3, KH2PO4, a Trace mix, maybe baking soda is about all you'd need. 

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

plantbrain said:


> Yep, CMS+B.


haha, Tom, you keep mis-spelling CSM as CMS


----------



## Nolan W. (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanks Tom!


----------



## gregwatson (May 24, 2004)

shalu said:


> haha, Tom, you keep mis-spelling CSM as CMS


I think that's Tom's "C"ustomer "S"ervice "M"anagement spilling over from the BarrReport <grin> ....


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

shalu said:


> haha, Tom, you keep mis-spelling CSM as CMS


No, CMS is a special mix that looks exactly like CSM but "restores balance and harmony to the ecosystem".
.........it also cures cancer.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

